# Looking for Casket plans



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys not to be morbib or anything like that. I'm looking for a simple pine box casket plan. Intend to make me a coffin for myself. Checked with the local funeral home and it was almost $1000.00 for a burnable coffin for me to get cremated. So I figured this would be my project for this year and put into storage when my beloved has to bury me. With all the health issuses that I have figured better be a little prepared for it. So I hope someone can help me out with this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

Not to be morbib but how about a match and a can of gas, in that way you only need to buy a putty knife and a dust pan ,and a jar maybe..  ( a dust to dust thing) 

Plan - Infant Casket,just make it a bit bigger for you
http://www.dmwoodworkers.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=39&Itemid=55

http://www.dmwoodworkers.com/PDF_General/DMWAInfantCasketPlan.pdf

Just as a side note,,,, I was watching the best show on TV called how -it's-made and they showed how they made Caskets,,,I was amaze how cheap they are made...they look great on the out side but real junk const.on the inside...cheap 1/4" plywood ver.and some pine...and tons of junk plastic hardware....saw dust (chips) in the bottom for the bed and some nice silk material on the inside and you have a $5,000.oo casket..


============


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bj I figured it would be better then the alternative a ham bone and a dog dragging me away I would have to be a huge dog.  Exspecially with the gas prices.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Glenmore. Here is anothe one for you:

http://www.mhp-casketkits.com/casket_plans.php

and I hope it rots before you need it!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

To be checked out. Some states hold hands with the funeral business. You actually have to "buy" a casket from a "authorized". licensed funeral home just to be cooked in.They even get you when you don't even know it. Good luck and I hope you don't need it for a long time. As a foot note. Hang on until December 21 2010. That is when the Aztec Calender says the world will come to a end. Who Knows??


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

nope going to make my own but I'm to check with regulations.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Here, Here! I have wanted to make mine for some time now. I hope it will be buried on my own property, but I have a long way to go before I accomplish that. Plus, I actually need to learn to make stuff with wood first.
Hank made one on King of the Hill.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knowing you as I do Glenmore, I find it difficult to participate in this discussion, suffice to say that I hope it will have a use-by date that is a very long way off.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry not planning on using it for awhile but it will be done when it happens. Figured I can build one for about 50.00 instead of paying 1000 plus. Incrediable how they take you over even in death. Figured I got screwed all my life they aren't getting one over on me in death or my poor wife. After all she won't have to spend the money for this item she'll have more money to spend for the party she keeps mentioning.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

For storage you might consider tacking the lid to the back. Standing it on end and adding a few of shelves. You could use it in a family room, foyer, bedroom - whatever.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What the heck put 4 legs on it and use it for the coffee table in the front room hahaha

In that way they can roll you off the chair and let you drop right in, LOL LOL 

Just trying to made it a bit lighter Glenmore  take it easy bud...

===========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Or.....you could put it in water, add a sheet to it and go sailing on a warm day....
Might be a bit rough though if you have to 'batten down the hatches'.

Ed......;-)


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> What the heck put 4 legs on it and use it for the coffee table in the front room hahaha


Hey, isn't that "coffin table" ?

Brian


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

petersenj20 said:


> Here, Here! I have wanted to make mine for some time now. I hope it will be buried on my own property, but I have a long way to go before I accomplish that. Plus, I actually need to learn to make stuff with wood first.
> Hank made one on King of the Hill.


Unfortunetly, I believe you won't be able to get buried on your own property. I do know for a fact that here in KS, it's against the law.

Bob, I saw the very episode in which you spoke of. They are very cheaply made. Spooky aint it. 

Glenmore, I have to agree with Harry with this one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't realise that we had so many clever comedians on the forum, keep it up.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Get on the internet and type in *plans to build a casket *- at least 20 web sites popped up.
I've been telling my wife for years I was going to build one for myself with casters and a rope on one end so she could pull me to the cemetery and wouldn't have to worry about getting pallbearers. She didn't appreciate the idea and said that a garbage can was cheaper and since they had two handles, so she would only have to recruit two pallbearers.
Angus


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

karateed said:


> Or.....you could put it in water, add a sheet to it and go sailing on a warm day....
> Might be a bit rough though if you have to 'batten down the hatches'.
> 
> Ed......;-)


Wouldn't work Ed I'm not Norwegion. Plus authorities would like me on fire on the lakes around here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Given the high price of caskets just tell your wife to call a moving company and have them crate you up. They can also provide transportation.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Mike good idea if I go before you she could move me to your place.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I have sent you Mikes address via email, but hope he will still live there when it's needed.


----------



## tim lemley (Nov 25, 2007)

What would you like to hear in your casket? 

3 friends die in a car accident and they go to an orientation in heaven. They are all asked, "When you are in your casket and friends and family are mourning you, what would you like to hear them say about you? 
The first guy says," I would like to hear them say that I was a great doctor of my time, and a great family man." 
The second guy says, "I would like to hear that I was a wonderful husband and school teacher which made a huge difference in our children of tomorrow." 

The last guy replies, "I would like to hear them say ... Look, He's Moving!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Good one Tim.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Glenmore;
I believe a burnable casket is required. They are made out of thick cardboard. When we lost our son 3 years ago, that's what we were required to buy.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss Mike . Going to call the local funeral home and find out for sure and to make sure that it's legal.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now let us forget such morbid things for a while Glenmore and see some more of you're pens, with photo-shoots of course.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, Harry! Go get 'em! MORE PICS!


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I think we should name Harry the Chairman of the Photography Dept. -Derek


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't you guys worry you are getting pics of the coffin with me in it. Just to make sure I fit.  And I second that Derek he should be voted in for the gallery.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

All in favour, say "aye"

Ed......


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*"A Tisket A Casket It Ain't Gonna Be No Basket"*



Glenmore said:


> Hey guys not to be morbib or anything like that. I'm looking for a simple pine box casket plan. Intend to make me a coffin for myself. Checked with the local funeral home and it was almost $1000.00 for a burnable coffin for me to get cremated. So I figured this would be my project for this year and put into storage when my beloved has to bury me. With all the health issuses that I have figured better be a little prepared for it. So I hope someone can help me out with this one.


Hey Glenmore if you want to get fancy, Rockler has a plan for $14.99.

Gary



http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=casket&submit.x=15&submit.y=11


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure Gary can come up with a sea body bag, that would save Glenmore a ton of money and time 

Just slip him in and off we go to sea ,10 miles out, and slip him over on a plank, I think they call it fish food .. 

And if someone ask where's Glen, we could say he went fishing.. .in away..



========


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Casket*



bobj3 said:


> I'm sure Gary can come up with a sea body bag, that would save Glenmore a ton of money and time
> 
> Just slip him in and off we go to sea ,10 miles out, and slip him over on a plank, I think they call it fish food ..
> 
> ...


I have some concrete blocks and some nylon rope. The nearest lake is 10 minutes from my house.

Gary


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Gary sounds good to me but not soon okay.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or we could call George up and tell him to fire up the BBQ....

Do you recall the movie ( Fried Green Tomatoes )  

and just push Glen's truck in the pond ...the cop said it was the best dang BBQ he every had.  ( in the movie ) 






============


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Now BJ, that's kinda gross.....I like it!!!

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

I think so also but I think they called it The Donner Party recipe 

But I think George is the only one that knows the recipe, maybe one more but they hung him in about 1860...  if you know who I mean...




==========




karateed said:


> Now BJ, that's kinda gross.....I like it!!!
> 
> Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj it's in the sauce. hahahaha


----------



## Biglou13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually that 2012


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Biglou13

http://www.artideas.com/Why2012/Why2012.html

http://www.december212012.net/

http://www.december212012.com/

=============


----------



## mcguirefolks (Sep 26, 2009)

While googling online, I found your forum to get casket plans and wondered if you could recommend a router for carving on the top of the boxes. I've only used the hand held type and did a fairly good job on some signs, but am going to venture out into more. Are computer driven ones a good idea and, if so, where is a good place to buy used? 

Newby me!


----------



## 123mepoo (Feb 22, 2011)

Glenmore said:


> Hey guys not to be morbib or anything like that. I'm looking for a simple pine box casket plan. Intend to make me a coffin for myself. Checked with the local funeral home and it was almost $1000.00 for a burnable coffin for me to get cremated. So I figured this would be my project for this year and put into storage when my beloved has to bury me. With all the health issuses that I have figured better be a little prepared for it. So I hope someone can help me out with this one.


Try this site for an inexpensive Toe Pincher style wood casket. It is free. wayneofthewoods.com/casket.htm


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

123mepoo said:


> Try this site for an inexpensive Toe Pincher style wood casket. It is free. wayneofthewoods.com/casket.htm


G’day Mark,

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

This thread is from 2008 and Glenmore, thank the Lord, is still a valued member of the forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure you will forgive me for not bringing that information to Glenmore's attention, in addition to all his long standing health problems, he has now torn a muscle causing great pain and so coffins are the last thing that I would want to draw his attention to. I know that your post was well intentioned as I'm sure that you will understand the reason for this post.


----------

